# Steering wheels - talk to me :)



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking to ditch OEM - any experience here folks I am all ears


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll 2nd the question!

Really like the look of the OMP WRC or SUPERQUADRO


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

NickG said:


> I'll 2nd the question!
> 
> Really like the look of the OMP WRC or SUPERQUADRO
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike, I've been looking at the WRC as well, I like the dish, but unless I figure out a way to lower the seat, I am going to have to get a superquadro so I can get in and out without looking like a contortionist


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the look of those 

This track build has got me excited about the mk1 again - love it


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Currently running my regular NLA swap out Momo Competition wheel.....










....but as part of my ongoing weight loss programme thinking about moving to this puppy....










Momo Velocita Superleggero.

I need a flat wheel (short legs/long arms combo) otherwise it's all a bit close :?

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

OMP trecento 300mm then moved to a Targa 320mm. Have the 300mm in a box £30 and its yours!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

brushwood69 said:


> OMP trecento 300mm then moved to a Targa 320mm. Have the 300mm in a box £30 and its yours!


That's a good offer - what else would I need to fit it ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Smaller diameter, thicker rim with grippy surface like Alcantara etc. All good for feedback and quicker response. Disadvantages; horn activation? - No or unapproved/untested airbag - may lead to insurance cover or claim refusal.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Matt B said:


> brushwood69 said:
> 
> 
> > OMP trecento 300mm then moved to a Targa 320mm. Have the 300mm in a box £30 and its yours!
> ...


Stronger forearm and shoulder muscles. 

VT


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the Sabelt Akropolis wheel. 
360 dia about the same as std, and at least for me not blocking the view of the dash. 
Tried the numbuck version, works great but wears down if you dont use gloves all the time. Havent tried out the leather version yet. 
I have my horn working aswell, its a two cable job.


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> Stronger forearm and shoulder muscles.
> 
> VT


Funny ha ha!!

If your tall i'm 6'1" and when sitting in a bucket the wheel if its too large it gets in the way but for hillclimbs it was great(300mm) but for sprints it was a little too small hence I went 320.

All you need after this is a steering boss and most sparco, omp and momo will fit that boss.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I used to have a quick rack on my Escorts and strong arm muscles were definitely a result and a requirement. Pah! Or should that be PAS? :wink:

Actually what you need is one of these as it fits the bill in many ways with the smaller diameter and thicker rim and has the advantage of original horn activation and airbag so no insurance problems:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=324244

:wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Done a couple of measurements yesterday, if i recall the standard wheel is 370mm.

Also to consider is the distance from rim to the indicators and controls; too far away and it'll be a pain to use the controls like normal, too close and you may find yourself constantly hitting them!

I think i'm going to buy a MOMO boss and then see where that sits so i can calculate a reasonable dish requirement.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have two wheels and swap back and forth between the type of events I am doing.

For circuit racing, where having a quickened ratio is a plus, I use a Sparco 310mm (D-style with flat bottom and flat top). This one is flat wheel because a more extended and relaxed arm position promotes fluidity and smoothness with the inputs (good for circuit racing).










































For sprints and hillclimb, where input/time ratio is quadrupled, I went with 330mm dish wheel. The larger wheel slows thing down, and having the wheel closer to the body allow to have more deliberate and commending inputs without needing Popeye's forearms. An important thing to note, any type of racing that requires quick/fast inputs, and where the occurence of 90*+ angles in many corners is high, I strongly recommend staying away from flat-bottomed or D-style wheels. Events like sprints, Solo, Hillclimb or rally are what comes to mind -- there is a reason you always see pro rally cars with full circle wheels. When going hand-over-hand, a flat surface takes away a lot from the driver and can even be dangerous for a novice. That is why in advanced racing schools you are thought to use the proper style wheel for the discipline -- many amateur racers make that mistake when choosing their steering wheels.

The wheel is an old OMP, that I had that I refurbished to look decent again


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope nobody took my resurrection of what was voted one of the forum's funniest threads too seriously  some food for thought there though...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> I hope nobody took my resurrection of what was voted one of the forum's funniest threads too seriously  some food for thought there though...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I only just looked at the link, that's brilliant. I think i'll pass on making my own for now though! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

VW Mk4 R32 wheel for me.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

CollecTTor said:


> VW Mk4 R32 wheel for me.


Hi mate, can I tempt you to adding your build thread onto here? I bet you have tonnes of things that would help us over here!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

NickG said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > VW Mk4 R32 wheel for me.
> ...


I'm not opposed to sharing. The problem is, I don't have a "single" project. The car in the picture above is totalled, and I bought it back from insurance. I have a restoration build thread posted on VWVortex, but due to some personal issues that aren't worth going into here (it may get legal and that means dirty), I'm not sure the car will ever get finished, which is a disappointment because it's close and has a ton of upgrades.  That said, I'm putting the roadster I recently bought back to stock (with the engine from the totaled car in the picture above), and that means the wifey can drive it, and my daily TT225 can go under the knife. The roadster has a CNC PnP AEB head on it, along with a PPT GT35R Vband kit, Spec twin disc clutch, etc etc, so all those parts are at my disposal. That probably won't happen until next year though as I'm buying a house this year.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

CollecTTor said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > CollecTTor said:
> ...


Fair enough, sorry to hear that!

Make sure when the daily project commences you keep us updated then


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Im thinking of ditching the stock wheel too

Is a simple as unbolting 1 and fitting a new wheel or do i need some other parts too


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

maff said:


> Im thinking of ditching the stock wheel too
> 
> Is a simple as unbolting 1 and fitting a new wheel or do i need some other parts too


You'll need to fit a resistor into the airbag plug otherwise the dash airbag light will come on and stay on. Do a search.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Picked this up, after a little trade with my mate...







Will get some pics up once fitted!


----------

